# Khalifa University Faculty Package



## mhs8976gg

Hello

I got my PhD Degree in 2007 and I was an Instructor from March 2011 to February 2013 in USA, Assistant Professor from March 2014 to February 2016 in South Korea, Associate Professor from March 2016 to November 2016 in South Korea, and Principal Investigator from March 2015 to Present in South Korea.

I am not sure but if I could get an Associate Professor position in Khalifa University, one of my frined told me that the I may have "30K AED (base salary per month)" and "12K AED (housing allowance per month)". So, my monthly salary will be about 42K AED.

Also, I was told that I will be recieve "End of year bonus (one month salary)" + "Tuition allowance for kids (I don't know how much)" + "Tranporation allowance every month (I don't know how much) + "One time Furniture allowance (I don't know how much)" + "Vacation air ticket for whole family every year (Economy)" + "Annual renewable contract for salary" and + "Unexpected monthly Bonus (I don't know what this is)".

Do you think it is reasonable package for Associate Professor in Khalifa University?
Is there anything else that I have to consider about?

Best

Mike


----------



## travelingScientist

I don't know where my previous post disappeared; here is a gist of what I wrote earlier:

The offer 30k+12k AED per month is roughly equivalent to ~156k USD per annum factoring federal+state taxes in Massachusetts, which by any standard is a very good amount. Tuition assistance for kids can be in the order of 40-55k AED per annum for up to two kids (usually). Transportation allowance is ~1000-1500 AED monthly.

Have you already received an offer from them? What stage of the interview process are you at?


----------



## Repex

What is the salary for Assistant Professor in Commerce in this esteemed institution?


----------

